#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Посвящение Будды Шакьямуни от Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче и Ламы-Чудотворца Карма Джурме Ринпоче

## Юлис

*Московский Буддистский Центр «Дзогчен Шри Сингха», с радостью приглашает Вас совместно отпраздновать Сага Дава Дучен - Священный День Пробуждения Будды Шакьямуни!*
*В этом году, в силу созревания благой кармы и благословения всех Будд, состоится невероятное событие –* *приезд в Россию двух великих мастеров Дхармы: Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче и Ламы-Чудотворца Карма Джурме Ринпоче!*

В этот священный день, который в этом году выпадает на *25 мая, будет даровано:
чудесное Посвящение Будды Шакьямуни и состоится великое празднование этого святого дня.
Возможно дарование обетов Прибежища и Обетов Бодхисаттвы.
26 мая будет даровано Посвящение Гуру Падмасамбхавы в гневной форме.*
Подробнее о Дзогчен Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче
Подробнее о Ламе-Чудотворце Карма Джурме Ринпоче
Место проведения: Центральный Дом Литераторов
Адрес: г. Москва, ул. Б.Никитская, д. 53
Начало в 15.00
Условия участия: Открыто для всех 
Подношение и вход: 1000р

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.05.2013), Эделизи (18.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Скажите, а до скольки примерно продлится мероприятие 25-ого числа? И во сколько начнется посвящение 26-ого? Цена за оба дня или за один?

----------


## Stil

> Скажите, а до скольки примерно продлится мероприятие 25-ого числа?


От двух до несколько часов. Зал снят на весь день  :Smilie: 




> И во сколько начнется посвящение 26-ого?


В то же время — 15:00.




> Цена за оба дня или за один?


За один день. Во второй день та же сумма.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

А можно ли будет попросить ламу-чудотворца показать какое-либо чудо? Сколько это будет стоить?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.05.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (18.05.2013), Дондог (20.05.2013), Дхармананда (18.05.2013), Иван Денисов (29.05.2013), Кузьмич (18.05.2013), Патханов (27.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> От двух до несколько часов. Зал снят на весь день


Отлично. Постараюсь быть и 25, и 26.  :Kiss: 



> А можно ли будет попросить ламу-чудотворца показать какое-либо чудо? Сколько это будет стоить?


Вы ж все равно в Воронеже...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вантус

> Отлично. Постараюсь быть и 25, и 26. 
> 
> Вы ж все равно в Воронеже...


Да я приеду, ради чудотворца, мне 7 часов ехать. Главное, чтоб чудо увидать. Готов дать 5000 р. за демонстрацию внятного чуда.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2013), Иван Денисов (29.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Да я приеду, ради чудотворца, мне 7 часов ехать. Главное, чтоб чудо увидать. Готов дать 5000 р. за демонстрацию внятного чуда.


Дешевите что-то - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фонд_Джеймса_Рэнди  :Cool: 
За наводку спасибо *Legba*  :Big Grin:

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Дешевите что-то - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Фонд_Джеймса_Рэнди 
> За наводку спасибо *Legba*


Ну, фонд Рэнди принимает заявки только от людей, которые могут предоставить публикации известных газет, журналов с описанием конкретных чудес или же рекомендательные письма от местных ученых, в которых пишется, что действительно наблюдалось что-то похожее на чудо.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (18.05.2013)

----------


## Alex

Готов добавить к вантусовским свои 10 тысяч.

----------

Вантус (18.05.2013), Дондог (20.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (18.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Готов добавить к вантусовским свои 10 тысяч.


Если пошло такое дело, добавлю еще 5000 р. поверх. @*Ондрий*, присоединяйся.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Поступило предложение от одного достойного человека, что если уважаемый лама-чудотворец может предоставить авторитетное свидетельство своих чудес от трех психически здоровых людей (ученых, врачей и т.п.), то он совершит щедрое подношение, ибо хочет накопить большую заслугу от подношения такому великому чудотворцу.

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.05.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

А на чо скидиваемся? На чудо? Давайте. Только я никуда не поеду и чудо заказываю такое - в тумбочке стола у меня в офисе (дома может жена утром пересунуть зачем-то купюры пока я дрыхну, и чудо не будет доказуемым, а в офсие тумбочка на замочке) пусть появится 20тыр, не фальшивками. Много не прошу, т.к. сам не нуждаюсь. Призовой фонд - 80тыр. Вполне надежное вложение с 400% прибылью. Такого ни один банк не предложит! Деньги перешлю на любой расчетный счет Чудотворца. Гарантия 100%.

После сего действа объявлю пожизненное содержание Чудотворца и все остальные потребности так же будут удовлетворяться по мере моих скромных способностей.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.05.2013), Дондог (20.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (18.05.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я бы за демонстрацию левитации и 200тыс не пожалел.

----------

Дондог (20.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Только я никуда не поеду и чудо заказываю такое - в тумбочке стола у меня в офисе (дома может жена утром пересунуть зачем-то купюры пока я дрыхну, и чудо не будет доказуемым, а в офсие тумбочка на замочке) пусть появится 20тыр, не фальшивками.


 @*Ондрий*, чудотворец может оскорбиться предложением сделать такое низменное чудо. В добавок, возможно, он умеет делать чудеса только по определенному списку. Например, он умеет уменьшаться или увеличиваться вдвое, или левитировать, или двигать предметы силой мысли.

----------


## Вантус

Итого, фонд поддержки ламы-чудотворца возрос до 300 000 р.! Плюс щедрое пожертвование от уважаемого человека! 
_Примечание от уважаемого человека:
чудо непорочного зачатия не считается._

----------

Legba (20.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

ну фик с вами, пусть у меня в офисе эту самую тумбочку подвигает силой мысли, она не тяжелая.

----------


## Вантус

Почтенная публика, спешите сделать взнос в поддержку ламы-чудотворца! Не упустите уникальный шанс быть свидетелями настоящего чуда! Только сегодня, только сейчас!

----------


## Ондрий

от тролли-то, глумимся над святыми образАми..

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Дык соберите со всех деньги и приезжайте, просите демонстрации лично у ламы. Билет стоит не таких уж больших денег. Иначе так тема и останется открытой... Когда еще будет такая возможность?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

К сведению; судя по фото насколько это можно чисто внешне по строению и длине пальцев у этого человека реально могут быть сиддхи .

----------


## Вантус

> Дык соберите со всех деньги и приезжайте, просите демонстрации лично у ламы. Билет стоит не таких уж больших денег. Иначе так тема и останется открытой...


Так дела не делаются. Тут есть представитель ламы-чудотворца, надо через него списаться с ламой, обговорить все. А то вдруг мы приедем, а у ламы-чудотворца будет в тот день истощена магическая сила или геомагнитная аномалия будет мешать? Так что просим организаторов довести наше искреннее желание увидеть чудо и совершить щедрое подношение до ламы-чудотворца.

----------

Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> К сведению; судя по фото насколько это можно чисто внешне по строению и длине пальцев у этого человека реально могут быть сиддхи .


Так я ж не спорю с этим и не отрицаю этого факта. Если есть и их можно увидеть - то это прекрасно и стоит любых подношений.

----------

Alex (18.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Choi

> Почтенная публика, спешите сделать взнос в поддержку ламы-чудотворца! Не упустите уникальный шанс быть свидетелями настоящего чуда! Только сегодня, только сейчас!


Готов из своих скромных накоплений пожертвовать 50 тыщь рублёв и любимую портупею за демонстрацию минутной левитации. За демонстрацию телепортации - продам хату, поднесу все деньги ему и буду проситься в ученики.

----------

Alex (19.05.2013), Sten (24.06.2013), Вантус (19.05.2013), Дондог (20.05.2013), Дхармананда (19.05.2013), Фил (19.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Друзья, вместо того, чтобы писать виртуальные счета, а потом, когда ламы уедут, говорить, что вот мол, мы ведь предлагали, лучше возьмите и свяжитесь с организаторами. Или отрядите человека, живущего в Москве, и пусть он как ваш представитель сходит и испросит аудиенцию. Делов-то...

----------

Аньезка (20.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2013)

----------


## Choi

Какие ещё "виртуальные счета"? Это есть оглашение намерения при свидетелях и я лично намерен пойти на учения, где и попросить продемонстрировать сиддхи и лично убедиться в возможности\не возможности демонстрации оных.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.05.2013), Вантус (20.05.2013), Дубинин (19.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (19.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> я лично намерен пойти на учения, где и попросить продемонстрировать сиддхи и лично убедиться в возможности\не возможности демонстрации оных.


В таком случае:
_25 мая
Место проведения: Центральный Дом Литераторов
Адрес: г. Москва, ул. Б.Никитская, д. 53
Начало в 15.00_

Поделитесь потом результатами.

----------

Аньезка (20.05.2013), Дубинин (19.05.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> от тролли-то, глумимся над святыми образАми..


Точно. 
А можно сделать так, что бы у Ондрия в тумбочке появились за это какашки носорога? Даю 10-ку

----------

Legba (20.05.2013), Германн (20.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

Если бы я была чудотворцем.
И ко мне бы подошел глумливый Вантус с деньгами.
Я б ему сказала: а не пошел бы ты, Вантус))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.05.2013), Германн (20.05.2013), Гъелкапри Мепа (20.05.2013), Кузьмич (20.05.2013), Сергей Хос (20.05.2013), Эделизи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если бы я была чудотворцем.
> И ко мне бы подошел глумливый Вантус с деньгами.
> Я б ему сказала: а не пошел бы ты, Вантус))


Вот никакого сострадания к Вантусу!
А если б приятный Дрон подошёл?

----------

Сергей Хос (20.05.2013)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот никакого сострадания к Вантусу!
> А если б приятный Дрон подошёл?


Дрончик - другое дело)

----------

Германн (20.05.2013)

----------


## Дондог

> Готов из своих скромных накоплений пожертвовать 50 тыщь рублёв и любимую портупею за демонстрацию минутной левитации. За демонстрацию телепортации - продам хату, поднесу все деньги ему и буду проситься в ученики.


Всё равно не поднесёте же...

----------


## Кунсанг

> Готов из своих скромных накоплений пожертвовать 50 тыщь рублёв и любимую портупею за демонстрацию минутной левитации. За демонстрацию телепортации - продам хату, поднесу все деньги ему и буду проситься в ученики.


Монхоев Юрий Николаевич показывал телепортацию. Многие буряты были свидетелями тому. Основатель школы тескао. Будучи на остановке октябрь в Улан-Удэ он щелкнул пальцами и исчез из поля зрения. Потом он махал рукой на другой стороне дороги. Можете к нему податься в ученики. Живет он в кРЫМУ. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TelMvfMhOZc

----------

Sten (24.06.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

Думаю, что Юрий Николаевич современный махасиддха. Он буддист, построил дацан в Улан-Удэ. Родился в Тибете. Был в подполье, но вышел из тени. Может обратно уйти в тень. http://www.tescao.net/

----------


## Вантус

> Если бы я была чудотворцем.
> И ко мне бы подошел глумливый Вантус с деньгами.
> Я б ему сказала: а не пошел бы ты, Вантус))


Ай-ай. Негодуют, что посмел сказать, что Священные Образа - всего лишь грубые фетиши? Не стоит искать возвышенное в толстых экзотических дяденьках, надо искать это в себе и простых людях.

----------

Sten (24.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (20.05.2013), Кузьмич (20.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Готов из своих скромных накоплений пожертвовать 50 тыщь рублёв и любимую портупею за демонстрацию минутной левитации. За демонстрацию телепортации - продам хату, поднесу все деньги ему и буду проситься в ученики.


Так можно стать учеником первого встречного сабдака.  :Frown:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.05.2013), Дондог (21.05.2013), Кунсанг (20.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Так дела не делаются. Тут есть представитель ламы-чудотворца, надо через него списаться с ламой, обговорить все. А то вдруг мы приедем, а у ламы-чудотворца будет в тот день истощена магическая сила или геомагнитная аномалия будет мешать? Так что просим организаторов довести наше искреннее желание увидеть чудо и совершить щедрое подношение до ламы-чудотворца.


Попросите Ламу об абхичаруке для себя, в безопасной форме (например, временный паралич).

----------

Дондог (21.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Просите об абхичаруке для себя.


Я что-то вспомнил, как Иоанн Кронштадский молился Богородице, чтоб Лев Толстой, еретик проклятый, умер поскорее  :Wink:  Ну и результат соответствующий. А ведь неслабый был такой православный махасиддха.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я что-то вспомнил, как Иоанн Кронштадский молился Богородице, чтоб Лев Толстой, еретик проклятый, умер поскорее  Ну и результат соответствующий. А ведь неслабый был такой православный махасиддха.


, в безопасной форме (например, временный паралич).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> , в безопасной форме (например, временный паралич).


Шоб придавило трошки, но не вбило?  :Kiss: 
Германн, упомянутый лама-чудотворец токмо онкологию лечит, а за абхичарукой лучше обращаться к простым ребятам из народа. Потому что абхичарука арматурой как-то эффективней (лично я верю в арматуру и булыжник, Вантус наверняка тоже), чем даже еврейская пульс-де-нура, которая только на ортодоксальных евреев и действует. Было бы у тибетцев нормально с абхичарукой - история оккупации Тибета была бы совсем другой.

----------

Legba (21.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Шоб придавило трошки, но не вбило? 
> Германн, упомянутый лама-чудотворец токмо онкологию лечит, а за абхичарукой лучше обращаться к простым ребятам из народа. Потому что абхичарука арматурой как-то эффективней (лично я верю в арматуру и булыжник, Вантус наверняка тоже), чем даже еврейская пульс-де-нура, которая только на ортодоксальных евреев и действует. Было бы у тибетцев нормально с абхичарукой - история оккупации Тибета была бы совсем другой.


Нет-нет, всё корректно. Пусть Вантус попросит послать ему рак - а потом его вылечить. Не нужно мелочиться. Жить нужно ярко, чтоб потом было, что вспомнить.

----------

Дондог (21.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нет-нет, всё корректно. Пусть Вантус попросит послать ему рак - а потом его вылечить. Не нужно мелочиться.


Германн, ну вы же понимаете - тогда поводов для отмаз будет куда как больше. "Мы што, звери - вред кому причинять? Нарушение обетов, вы чо!". Вот узнали бы сначала у ламы-чудотворца - может ли он наносить урон добром, а потом уже Вантусу рекомендовали просить для себя этот урон. Вообще, конечно, детский сад. Ламы-чудотворцы кастуют хил только на членов своей пати - то есть тех, кто шрадху имает и нёндро сделал. Со скептиками оне не работают.

----------

Legba (21.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Германн, ну вы же понимаете - тогда поводов для отмаз будет куда как больше. "Мы што, звери - вред кому причинять? Нарушение обетов, вы чо!". Вот узнали бы сначала у ламы-чудотворца - может ли он наносить урон добром, а потом уже Вантусу рекомендовали просить для себя этот урон. Вообще, конечно, детский сад. Ламы-чудотворцы кастуют хил только на членов своей пати - то есть тех, кто шрадху имает и нёндро сделал. Со скептиками оне не работают.


Так ведь Вантус это знает. Но хочет поглумиться. По-мужски будет - просить абхичаруку. Не для смерти, но ради вразумления же, с последующим излечением. Всё равно же Вантус в сиддхи не верит: так чего бояться? Острый лейкоз, вместо Авичи - тоже милосердие. Лама может и согласиться: уж если просить, то и просить по-крупному, красиво. Откажет так откажет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так ведь Вантус это знает. Но хочет поглумиться. По-мужски будет - просить абхичаруку. Не для смерти, но ради вразумления же, с последующим излечением. Всё равно же Вантус в сиддхи не верит: так чего бояться? Острый лейкоз, вместо Авичи - тоже милосердие. Лама может и согласиться: уж если просить, то и просить по-крупному, красиво. Откажет так откажет.


С чего вы думаете, что Вантус Чандрадхармович в сиддхи не верит? Не верь он совсем в сиддхи - тут бы не тусовался (и как перестанет верить - так и перестанет тратить время на обсуждения несуществующего, как практичный человек). Я склонен подозревать, что он просто не любит тибетских гастролёров, о наличии сиддх у которых заявляет пресс-служба организаторов. Вам близко православное восприятие? Ну так визуализируйте на месте Вантуса юродивого-правдоруба (коими, кстати, были все практики индийской тантры) - и будет вам безмерный кармический бонус.

----------

Вантус (20.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> С чего вы думаете, что Вантус Чандрадхармович в сиддхи не верит? Не верь он совсем в сиддхи - тут бы не тусовался (и как перестанет верить - так и перестанет тратить время на обсуждения несуществующего, как практичный человек). Я склонен подозревать, что он просто не любит тибетских гастролёров, о наличии сиддх у которых заявляет пресс-служба организаторов. Вам близко православное восприятие? Ну так визуализируйте на месте Вантуса юродивого-правдоруба (коими, кстати, были все практики индийской тантры) - и будет вам безмерный кармический бонус.


Я всего лишь желаю добра. Во-первых, непопадания йогина в Авичи. Во-вторых, обретения веры. В-третьих, прекращения глума. Уж если глумиться - то по-мужски, своего живота не жалея. Подумаешь, острый лейкоз.

----------

Neroli (20.05.2013), Аньезка (20.05.2013), Дондог (21.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Так ведь Вантус это знает. Но хочет поглумиться. По-мужски будет - просить абхичаруку. Не для смерти, но ради вразумления же, с последующим излечением. Всё равно же Вантус в сиддхи не верит: так чего бояться? Острый лейкоз, вместо Авичи - тоже милосердие. Лама может и согласиться: уж если просить, то и просить по-крупному, красиво. Откажет так откажет.


Если откажет, результат не будет достигнут. А как Еше Дордже правильно сказал, повод отказать более чем будет. Гораздо лучше, раз уж лама-чудотворец, который всех исцеляет от рака, чтобы он пришёл в какой-нибудь хоспис и исцелил бы там всех пациентов. Вполне поступок бодхисаттвы, вполне объективно проверяемый, опять же сиддхи исцеления заявлены, а абхичаруку лама может и не уметь делать.

----------

Legba (21.05.2013), Вантус (20.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> юродивого-правдоруба (коими, кстати, были все практики индийской тантры) - и будет вам безмерный кармический бонус.


 :Smilie: 
Уважаемый Еше Дордже,
Вам тоже будет безмерно шактный бонус, если Вы уточните, которых применяющих тантру индусов или индуистов Вы сейчас имеете ввиду.
Некоторые практические умения, которые могут быть названы сиддхами, применяются в лечении, например. Только без афиширования, а с конкретной благой целью. Даже в основном без *я это делаю* (сарваАрамба паритьяги; без ложного *я* и *моё*; не знаю как переводится).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Уважаемый Еше Дордже,
> Вам тоже будет безмерно шактный бонус, если Вы уточните, которых применяющих тантру индусов или индуистов Вы сейчас имеете ввиду.


таких вот:

----------

Ашвария (20.05.2013)

----------


## Choi

> Так можно стать учеником первого встречного сабдака.


Становитесь, если вам оно надо. Для меня например сиддхи е.с. Сакья Тризина Ринпоче или е.с. Намка Дриме Рабчжама Ринпоче имеют несравненно большую ценность, чем "каких попало ни пойми кого", если за их способностью левитировать не стоит путь "мудрости и заслуг". Для меня способности следовать и передавать дальше высшие методы ваджраяны и являются самыми настоящими сиддхами, ну а если к этому присовокупить ещё и владение сиддхами каноническими, то этот человек по праву может называться Махасиддхой и попасть к нему в ученики, это удача, больше которой быть не может.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> таких вот:


Ага,так это не наше.
Это кино называецца *не ходите, Германн, в Индию гулять*  :Smilie: 
это я о другом совсем. Вот например как ведический врач без дефибриллятора может оживить человека, вернув его из клинической смерти. Ну или буддист (было в кине про Рекса, сцена в музее, где монах собаку Рекса оживил).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ага,так это не наше.
> Это кино называецца *не ходите, Германн, в Индию гулять* 
> это я о другом совсем. Вот например как ведический врач без дефибриллятора может оживить человека, вернув его из клинической смерти. Ну или буддист (было в кине про Рекса, сцена в музее, где монах собаку Рекса оживил).


С каких пор аюрведщики стали практиковать тантру? Вы про тантру спрашивали - вот она. Если ваше - это какой-то вид толкиенизма или реконструкции - тогда миль пардон. Монахи воскрешениями животных не занимаются, если только сами их предварительно не скушали.

----------


## Ашвария

> С каких пор аюрведщики стали практиковать тантру? Вы про тантру спрашивали - вот она. Если ваше - это какой-то вид толкиенизма или реконструкции - тогда миль пардон. Монахи воскрешениями животных не занимаются, если только сами их предварительно не скушали.


Тут Вы правы, конечно.
Такими как в этом кине тантрами (кстати показательно и поучительно было) ТОЧНО не занимаются. Более того. Участие в таких ритуалах, как показано в этом кине, исключает возможность дальнейшего ожидаемого учеником посвящения в передаваемое знание. Не знаю как у других, мне давали аналог Прибежище - в обязательном условии статуса брахмачарья. Строже чем некоторые Буддисты говорят, но это очень и очень замечательное тождество, там радость.
А сиддхи никто не отменял, именно о них говорила (про оживление, но это крайний пример, конечно). Это, однако, не самоцель, а как бы побочная наработка, такой тайный бонус, что ли.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Тут Вы правы, конечно.
> Такими как в этом кине тантрами (кстати показательно и поучительно было) ТОЧНО не занимаются. Более того. Участие в таких ритуалах, как показано в этом кине, исключает возможность дальнейшего ожидаемого учеником посвящения в передаваемое знание. Не знаю как у других, мне давали аналог Прибежище - в обязательном условии статуса брахмачарья. Строже чем некоторые Буддисты говорят, но это очень и очень замечательное тождество, там радость.
> А сиддхи никто не отменял, именно о них говорила (про оживление, но это крайний пример, конечно). Это, однако, не самоцель, а как бы побочная наработка, такой тайный бонус, что ли.


Я не очень понял, как относится то, что вы сказали, к собственно тантре. Если формат тантры - как в крия- или йога-тантрах, то это вполне себе нормальная такая перепрошивка сознания в формате отправления культа божества, без экстремизма и скорейших результатов, но это не относится к тому, что я сказал о обладающих недвойственной мудростью юродивых. 

Сиддхи же можно любой аскетической практикой в любой традиции наработать. А можно и не наработать. Вообще, я не знаю, относится ли увеличение синхронистичности к сиддхам (вроде как нет) или же это такой замечательный трюк ума, такой вид восприятия окружающих событий типа парейдолии. Поэтому, я могу упомянуть только истории двух знакомых, которые после долгой хатха-йогической практики допрактиковались до того, что перед ними начинали исповедоваться все встречные люди, спонтанно - выстраиваясь буквально в очередь в транспорте и на улице. Я склонен им верить, а также верить в то, что с такого рода штуками жить тяжело - что и подтверждает тот факт, что оба поспешили как можно быстрее "заземлиться", хотя их "пёрло" да и вообще было прикольненько.

----------


## Аурум

Материализация духов и раздача слонов будет?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ай-ай. Негодуют, что посмел сказать, что Священные Образа - всего лишь грубые фетиши? Не стоит искать возвышенное в толстых экзотических дяденьках, надо искать это в себе и простых людях.


Нет, я просто считаю, что к любому человеку, которого Вы лично вообще не знаете (кстати, как и то, почему его зовут "чудотворцем")... нужно подходить с определенной степенью непредвзятости. Но видимо наматывание члена на палку не дает возможности осознать такую простую истину.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.05.2013), Эделизи (21.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вопрос про ламу-чудотворца. Он умеет избавлять от воздействия духов гьялпо и цен? Интерес тут не праздный.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос про ламу-чудотворца. Он умеет избавлять от воздействия духов гьялпо и цен?


Вообще-то это должен уметь всякий, кто принял Прибежище.
))))

----------

Дондог (21.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то это должен уметь всякий, кто принял Прибежище.
> ))))


Опыт показывает, что не всякий. У меня тут случай: девочка 2 лет, одержимая духами. Я вот порекомендовала её к этому ламе свозить, но сомнения одолевают.

----------

Дондог (21.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

А вообще-то, надо сказать, это прокол организаторов. Не стоило бы позиционировать ламу как "чюдотворца", лишнее это, право же )))
Думаю, он и сам не одобрил бы такой маркетинговый ход (если и правда чюдотворец)))

----------

Legba (21.05.2013), Lion Miller (21.05.2013), Pedma Kalzang (21.05.2013), Pema Sonam (21.05.2013), Вантус (20.05.2013), Дондог (21.05.2013), Кузьмич (21.05.2013), Нико (20.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Опыт показывает, что не всякий.


Вероятно, этот опыт показывает, что не всякий "принявший прибежище" действительно принял Прибежище.

----------

Дондог (21.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вероятно, этот опыт показывает, что не всякий "принявший прибежище" действительно принял Прибежище.


Ну, допустим, некто действительно принял Прибежище. Но это же не означает, что он способен изгонять духов?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну, допустим, некто действительно принял Прибежище. Но это же не означает, что он способен изгонять духов?


Вообще-то означает. По крайней мере в ламриме Прибежище позиционируется именно как универсальное средство защиты для всех от всего.

----------

Дондог (21.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сергей Хос;582134]Вообще-то означает. По крайней мере в ламриме Прибежище позиционируется именно как универсальное средство защиты для всех от всего.


Ну да,позиционируется. Но и сиддхи нужны тоже.

----------


## Ондрий

> Вообще-то означает. По крайней мере в ламриме Прибежище позиционируется именно как универсальное средство защиты для всех от всего.


"Если вы будете иметь веру с горчичное зерно и скажете горе сей: "перейди отсюда туда", и она перейдет; и ничего не будет невозможного для вас"
(Мф 17, 20)

т.е. это универсальный способ объявить любое неполучение результата "малой" верой/"слабым" прибежищем.

если взять примеры из шравакаяны, то некоторые даже архаты получали вред от нечеловеческих существ.
странно считать что у них было "малое" прибежище.

имхо, ламрим (Дже Ринпоче) немного сгущает краски (и таких примеров там не мало) сугубо в дидактических целях.

----------

Вантус (21.05.2013), Сергей Хос (21.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну да,позиционируется. Но и сиддхи нужны тоже.


То есть настоящая вера?

----------

Германн (22.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> То есть настоящая вера?


Да, с обеих сторон.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2013)

----------


## Дондог

> Родился в Тибете. Был в подполье, но вышел из тени. Может обратно уйти в тень. http://www.tescao.net/


В смысле, в сумрак?



> Основатель школы тескао http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TelMvfMhOZc


А вот если встретятся мастер тескао, мастер лунгжонпинского магцзала и мастер абира - кто кого сборет?

----------

Legba (21.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.05.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> абира[/URL] - кто кого сборет?


Сборет тот, кто в лучшей форме будет. Монхоев говорит о том, что тескао это тибетское боевое искусство и в современных условиях, главная цель тескао выжить в любых условиях. Была где-то брошюра написанная им про выживание в городе. Интересная книга. Допустим, садитесь в трамвай и не отворачиваетесь ото всех, а располагаетесь так, чтобы всех видеть.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Просмотрел ролик и думаю,что упражнения более экзотичные тем щаблонные и все.А про выживания в трамвае сейчас уже неактуально ,так как народу сейчас там мало ездит и щипачам там делать нечего,они все перебрались в супермаркеты.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2013)

----------


## babochka

Итак, упомянутый лама уже в Москве, пожалуйста поделитесь своими впечатлениями кто был. Конечно 10 000 руб за вход для человека на последней стадии рака не деньги, но нормальные тибетские врачи и не берут денег с человека на последних стадиях, сиддхи за деньги - не знаю, странно все это...а судя по условиям договора и реальных гарантий никаких, а казалось, что 90-е уже кончились...кто меня переубедит?? буду счастлива ошибиться, иначе вера в учителей подкашивается неукоснительно...

----------


## Германн

> Если откажет, результат не будет достигнут. А как Еше Дордже правильно сказал, повод отказать более чем будет. Гораздо лучше, раз уж лама-чудотворец, который всех исцеляет от рака, чтобы он пришёл в какой-нибудь хоспис и исцелил бы там всех пациентов. Вполне поступок бодхисаттвы, вполне объективно проверяемый, опять же сиддхи исцеления заявлены, а абхичаруку лама может и не уметь делать.


Лама откажется. Но Охранители Учения могут согласиться. Тоже ведь мистика. Добрый Лама потом исцелит. 
Если всё это способ вернуть себе веру (как стрельба по иконам: "если Ты есть, Господи, яви Себя!") - то где мужской подход? Глумление одно, с трусливой задней мыслью: "а вдруг сиддхи есть, вдруг сиддхи есть?" Тут нужно рисковать по-крупному, считаю. Душеполезно на мистические неприятности  нарваться.

----------

Дондог (22.05.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Итак, упомянутый лама уже в Москве, пожалуйста поделитесь своими впечатлениями кто был. Конечно 10 000 руб за вход для человека на последней стадии рака не деньги, но нормальные тибетские врачи и не берут денег с человека на последних стадиях, сиддхи за деньги - не знаю, странно все это...а судя по условиям договора и реальных гарантий никаких, а казалось, что 90-е уже кончились...кто меня переубедит?? буду счастлива ошибиться, иначе вера в учителей подкашивается неукоснительно...


Да разве что-нибудь подобное планировалось? Просто ученики Ламы от души писали лучшее, что о нём могут сказать. Почему бы Лама кого-нибудь, где-нибудь, не излечил? (Я ничего об этом не знаю.) А весь этот глум, с требованием показа сиддх - это же всё внешнее, наносное. Для меня, наприме, важнее, что этот Лама делает в Тибете для людей (см. по ссылке).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> В смысле, в сумрак?
> 
> А вот если встретятся мастер тескао, мастер лунгжонпинского магцзала и мастер абира - кто кого сборет?


Кто-кто. Каббалистические крав-магеры, тхеравадинские муай-тайцы и конечно же - синкретичные микс-файтеры  :Wink:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Лама откажется. Но Охранители Учения могут согласиться. Тоже ведь мистика. Добрый Лама потом исцелит. 
> Если всё это способ вернуть себе веру (как стрельба по иконам: "если Ты есть, Господи, яви Себя!") - то где мужской подход? Глумление одно, с трусливой задней мыслью: "а вдруг сиддхи есть, вдруг сиддхи есть?" Тут нужно рисковать по-крупному, считаю. Душеполезно на мистические неприятности  нарваться.


Лично я много раз сталкивался с необычными ,мистическими явлениями и у меня 100% уверенность ,что сиддхи как явление есть в природе.Такого мистика как я еще поискать надо и вопрос веры у меня не стоит,но надо трезво подходить к каждому конкретному случаю ,так как в объявлении было прямо написано "Чудотворец" и даже указана такса за допуск к чуду. Если есть реклама данного таланта ,то значит должны быть потребители которые готовы выложить деньги за потребляемое в данном случае чудо.Вообще-то сиддхи возникают спонтанно и если их специально показывать за деньги, то они исчезнут,за явление сиддхи дают чисто от души кто сколько может .

----------

Вантус (22.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (22.05.2013), Жека (23.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## babochka

> Да разве что-нибудь подобное планировалось? Просто ученики Ламы от души писали лучшее, что о нём могут сказать. Почему бы Лама кого-нибудь, где-нибудь, не излечил? (Я ничего об этом не знаю.) А весь этот глум, с требованием показа сиддх - это же всё внешнее, наносное. Для меня, наприме, важнее, что этот Лама делает в Тибете для людей (см. по ссылке).


в том-то и дело, что такое планировалось и как раз просили обращаться людей с тяжелыми заболеваниями...

----------


## Нико

> Конечно 10 000 руб за вход для человека на последней стадии рака не деньги


А что, такая сумма была объявлена?

----------


## babochka

> А что, такая сумма была объявлена?


Рекомендованное подношение перед встречей с Ламой для исцеления — от 10000 рублей. 
Подношение включает подношение Ламе-чудотворцу и организационный взнос.

Если вы действительно не можете сделать подношение в подобном размере, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с нами. Мы попросим вас приготовиться ясно объяснить причины в силу которых у вас нет достаточных средств и обязуемся рассмотреть каждое обращение в индивидуальном порядке. В любом случае каждому будет необходимо сделать небольшое подношение.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Рекомендованное подношение перед встречей с Ламой для исцеления — от 10000 рублей. 
> Подношение включает подношение Ламе-чудотворцу и организационный взнос.



Это слишком, имхо. Напишу Вам в личку.

----------


## Нико

> Рекомендованное подношение перед встречей с Ламой для исцеления — от 10000 рублей. 
> Подношение включает подношение Ламе-чудотворцу и организационный взнос.
> 
> Если вы действительно не можете сделать подношение в подобном размере, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с нами. Мы попросим вас приготовиться ясно объяснить причины в силу которых у вас нет достаточных средств и обязуемся рассмотреть каждое обращение в индивидуальном порядке. В любом случае каждому будет необходимо сделать небольшое подношение.


Извините за навязчивость, но я впервые слышу, чтобы за исцеление Ламы брали такие большие деньги. Почему и зачем? В Индии такого нет.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Извините за навязчивость, но я впервые слышу, чтобы за исцеление Ламы брали такие большие деньги. Почему и зачем? В Индии такого нет.


Так вы вопрос организаторам задавайте же, а не таким же неосведомлённым на тему оправданности цен.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

Будет смешно если он и вправду взлетит  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Друзья, я это уже писал, но еще раз хочу повторить! *Перестаньте сострясать воздух!*
Если надо проверить способности ламы, то выдвигайте одного представителя, наделяйте его всем необходимым для того, чтобы он вас представлял и пусть он общается через организаторов с ламами. Контакты организаторов есть на сайте - центр Шри Сингха. Насколько я понимаю, пока никаких реальных действий предпринято не было и ведутся одни лишь разговоры.

Далее. Оргвзносы-подношения. Я считаю так, что организаторы вправе устанавливать любые условия и ставить любые ценники. Другое дело, что каждый из нас может оценить ситуацию и решить, посещать ему это мероприятие или нет. Все попытки понять откуда взялась такая цена за вход, все сомнения относительно чьей-либо честности - явно не идут на пользу практике. Тем более, что те, кому это было действительно надо, уже попали на мероприятие. 
Меня, к слову, совершенно не смущает цена за аудиенции, потому что я прекрасно знаю, что ломанется пол Москвы, если будет дана информация, что есть лама-сиддха и он готов излечить все болезни. Причем впереди всех, что самое интересное, будут бежать здоровые  :Wink:  Как иначе сократить число желающих до тех, кому это действительно нужно - лично мне не очень ясно. А если же вообще ничего не сказать о деньгах, то никто и не принесет. Либо принесет, но 100 рублей, которых хватит разве что на "чайку попить". Ученики прошлого, прося что-либо экстраординарное у своих гуру, как-то вот понимали, что нельзя приходить с пустыми руками, ну или с полупустыми. Всегда несли много, а то и последнее. Так вот, если сравнить сегодняшние подношения с подношениями прошлого, сегодняшние ценники как-то совсем меркнут.

Да, удивляет то, что все обсуждают сиддхи и прайсы, но никто не делает перепост того, что: 



> Лама Ринпоче способен исцелять болезни и неблагие, вредоносные влияния. Он помог сотням и тысячам людям в Тибете, Китае, Канаде, Гонконге и других местах.
> 
> Лама Ринпоче совершил множество иных добродетельных дел, включая возведение и поддержку более 60 храмов, нескольких школ и сиротских приютов. Помимо этого он основал множество благотворительных организаций, заботящихся о малоимущих людях в Тибете и Китае. В настоящее время он руководит строительством большого буддийского учреждения в Тибете, на территории которого будут возведены точные копии наиболее значимых во всем мире буддийских храмов, включая Ступу Махабодхи в Бодхгайе в Индии, Ступу Боудханатх  в Непале и Монастырь Самье в Тибете.


Я собираюсь придти в один из дней и самостоятельно во всем разобраться. Чего и всем интересующимся желаю  :Smilie:

----------

Иоанн (22.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

Я бы приехал, и уехал с чувством невероятного счастья, но препятствие в деньгах.

Тут многие за сиддхи 300к готовы выложить, уже фонд целый органзовали, а вот что бы помочь страждущим, таким как я, фигушки.  Вывод: г-да Москвичи - вы зажрались.  

В остальном согласен с Пемой.

----------


## Нико

> Так вы вопрос организаторам задавайте же, а не таким же неосведомлённым на тему оправданности цен.


А организаторы -- кто? Я не за себя сейчас беспокоюсь, а за других. Лама правда все эти деньги себе возьмёт? Или организаторам отдаст?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Я бы приехал, и уехал с чувством невероятного счастья, но препятствие в деньгах.
> 
> Тут многие за сиддхи 300к готовы выложить, уже фонд целый органзовали, а вот что бы помочь страждущим, таким как я, фигушки.  Вывод: г-да Москвичи - вы зажрались.  
> 
> В остальном согласен с Пемой.


Я например не москвич ,а это сумма у меня тоже последняя отложенная  на покупку стройматериалов .Был бы за душой миллион и миллион отдал-бы если реально человек обладает именно буддийскими сиддхами.А вы сами себе зарабатывайте на поездки ,в свое время я отказался от покупки земельного участка что-бы поехать в паломничество ,который в те года стоил 200тысяч рублей ,а сейчас в том районе участки продают уже за 1000000руб и выше .Я бы тоже мог и реально есть возможность попросить спонсоров ,но я как-то сам на себя надеюсь и если есть карма ехать то поеду.

----------


## Нико

> Я например не москвич ,а это сумма у меня тоже последняя отложенная  на покупку стройматериалов .Был бы за душой миллион и миллион отдал-бы если реально человек обладает именно буддийскими сиддхами.А вы сами себе зарабатывайте на поездки ,в свое время я отказался от покупки земельного участка что-бы поехать в паломничество ,который в те года стоил 200тысяч рублей ,а сейчас в том районе участки продают уже за 1000000руб и выше .Я бы тоже мог и реально есть возможность попросить спонсоров ,но я как-то сам на себя надеюсь и если есть карма ехать то поеду.


Вообще-то реальные целители денег не берут за свою помощь. Иначе их заслуги исчерпаются.

----------


## Вантус

> Я бы приехал, и уехал с чувством невероятного счастья, но препятствие в деньгах.
> 
> Тут многие за сиддхи 300к готовы выложить, уже фонд целый органзовали, а вот что бы помочь страждущим, таким как я, фигушки.  Вывод: г-да Москвичи - вы зажрались.  
> 
> В остальном согласен с Пемой.


Сроду москвичем не был. Деньги честно зарабатываю, чего и вам желаю. Тунеядство и паразитизм - не одобряю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> Вообще-то реальные целители денег не берут за свою помощь. Иначе их заслуги исчерпаются.


Вы много реальных буддистких целителей знаете, чтобы так утверждать? 
Если бы они не брали подношений, то они вымерли бы от голода. Когда работаешь с тяжелым пациентом, то и сам нехило выматываешься. И, что самое интересное, часто поток целительской энергии получаемый от ийдамов четко кореллирует с размером подношения от пациента.
А по теме топика, целительские способности не такая уж и редкость, и 10 тыс. за реальное исцеление от тяжелых заболеваний это немного.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (22.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы много реальных буддистких целителей знаете, чтобы так утверждать?



Знавала некоторых. Денег не брали... 




> Если бы они не брали подношений, то они вымерли бы от голода. Когда работаешь с тяжелым пациентом, то и сам нехило выматываешься. И, что самое интересное, часто поток целительской энергии получаемый от ийдамов четко кореллирует с размером подношения от пациента.
> А по теме топика, целительские способности не такая уж и редкость, и 10 тыс. за реальное исцеление от тяжелых заболеваний это немного.


Для меня 300 с чем-то баксов -- это многовато. Впрочем, чего там рассуждать. Сейчас в Москве многие не хило зарабатывают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Lion Miller

> Вообще-то реальные целители денег не берут за свою помощь. Иначе их заслуги исчерпаются.


Я сталкивался с тем, что не объявляется стоимость излечения. Пациент решает, давать или не давать.
Опыт только с одним целителем. Твердая цена только за восстановление потенции у мужчин.

----------


## Нико

> Твердая цена только за восстановление потенции у мужчин.


Восстановилась за твёрдую цену?

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.05.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вы много реальных буддистких целителей знаете, чтобы так утверждать? 
> Если бы они не брали подношений, то они вымерли бы от голода. Когда работаешь с тяжелым пациентом, то и сам нехило выматываешься. И, что самое интересное, часто поток целительской энергии получаемый от ийдамов четко кореллирует с размером подношения от пациента.
> А по теме топика, целительские способности не такая уж и редкость, и 10 тыс. за реальное исцеление от тяжелых заболеваний это немного.


В молодости я практиковал биоэнергетику и как-то знакомые попросили полечить их бабушку ,которая страдала сильными болями в спине ,в общем может я помог или само прошло, но она буквально засыпала меня деньгами и даже хотела переписать на меня дом .Если реально человек помогает избавится от болезней то ничего не жалко,главное результат.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> Знавала некоторых. Денег не брали... 
> 
> Для меня 300 с чем-то баксов -- это многовато. Впрочем, чего там рассуждать. Сейчас в Москве многие не хило зарабатывают.


А на что они жили? На какие средства? Если им не надо за еду/квартиру/одежду платить, то понятно, можно и бесплатно.  :Smilie: ))
Для меня 10 тыс. тоже сумма заметная, но сколько за лечение берет официальная медицина? По-моим наблюдениям, болеть сейчас очень накладно  :Wink:

----------


## Lion Miller

> Восстановилась за твёрдую цену?


 :Smilie:  Жена ходила. Дед считал, что это не болезнь, можно жить и так.

----------


## Нико

> Жена ходила. Дед считал, что это не болезнь, можно жить и так.


Ну конечно! Меньше желания -- меньше клеш.

----------


## Иоанн

> Я например не москвич ,а это сумма у меня тоже последняя отложенная  на покупку стройматериалов .Был бы за душой миллион и миллион отдал-бы если реально человек обладает именно буддийскими сиддхами.А вы сами себе зарабатывайте на поездки ,в свое время я отказался от покупки земельного участка что-бы поехать в паломничество ,который в те года стоил 200тысяч рублей ,а сейчас в том районе участки продают уже за 1000000руб и выше .Я бы тоже мог и реально есть возможность попросить спонсоров ,но я как-то сам на себя надеюсь и если есть карма ехать то поеду.


Я наверно очень, очень, очень наивен и глуп... 

Ну кто виноват, что русские буддисты давно не организовали общедоступный фонд Сангхи?  
Кто виноват  что никто не развивает причины и усилия ради блага друг друга и других соответственно? 
Почему в этой теме поднялся такой шум из за "цен" на услуги ламы-"сиддха"? Ммм? 

Если бы была какая то централизованность, дисциплинированность и самоосознанность у русских Буддистов, была бы организованность в приезде Лам, проведении учений, активном общественном и социальном участии. Не надо было бы левым организаторам  лезть из кожи вон, что бы упросить лам приехать, тем самым заламывая "цены". Коллективная карма - плохая.  :Big Grin:  Мне вот интересно, щедрость через сколько махакальп кто будет практиковать?

Наверно  в русских еврейский ген шепчет уму -  "моя копейка не для прохиндеев", "чё эт мои деньги кто то тратить будет".  А заслуги тем временем у существ исчерпываются и исчерпываются. Никакие садханы  не помогут.

Сколько бы я смог пожертвовать другим сейчас?  Сейчас не смог бы ничего.  Но не в том ли смысл делиться заслугами ради их умножения?  

Если бы, отдали бы 1 000 000, за якобы... Тьфу, херня чес слово.  Отдайте бомжу их с любовью и состраданием - те же заслуги обретете, что и поднеся Буддам. 

Перед кем я тут распинаюсь...

----------


## Иоанн

> Сроду москвичем не был. Деньги честно зарабатываю, чего и вам желаю. Тунеядство и паразитизм - не одобряю.


Я вот неодобряю пустые наблюдения  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

> Тут многие за сиддхи 300к готовы выложить... Вывод: г-да Москвичи - вы зажрались.


Человек, готовый выложить 300 тысяч - не москвич, равно как и Вантус с Ондрием. Я москвич, но подписываюсь только на 10 тысяч. А страждущим я помогаю, не волнуйтесь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> Для меня 300 с чем-то баксов -- это многовато. Впрочем, чего там рассуждать. Сейчас в Москве многие не хило зарабатывают.


Не в укор сказано, но вы уверены, что с таким отношением вы обретете большие заслуги? 

И к тому же, 10 тысяч рублей это желание самого Ламы, или организаторов, которые зная, что русские издревле любители "халявы"   ради благословения  никогда не поднесут такие суммы?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А организаторы -- кто?


*Нико*, Вы правда не видите этих слов в анонсе: "Московский Буддистский Центр «Дзогчен Шри Сингха», с радостью приглашает Вас..."?



> Лама правда все эти деньги себе возьмёт? Или организаторам отдаст?


Какая Вам разница? Хоть сожгут потом все эти подношения, Вам то что с того? Наропа вон высыпал же подношения Марпы на землю...



> Вообще-то реальные целители денег не берут за свою помощь.

----------


## Нико

> Не в укор сказано, но вы уверены, что с таким отношением вы обретете большие заслуги?


Не, я не против денежных подношений ламам. Даже "за". Но вот фикс-прайс -- это непонятно. Мне-то чего? Я к нему не пойду исцеляться, а вот больных в Москве много, детей, в том числе. И родители деньги считают...




> И к тому же, 10 тысяч рублей это желание самого Ламы, или организаторов, которые зная, что русские издревле любители "халявы"   ради благословения  никогда не поднесут такие суммы?


Вот этот момент хотелось бы прояснить на досуге.

----------


## Нико

> Какая Вам разница? Хоть сожгут потом все эти подношения, Вам то что с того? Наропа вон высыпал же подношения Марпы на землю...


Мне без разницы, но новейшая история буддизма в России знавала и другие примеры.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Мне без разницы, но новейшая история буддизма в России знавала и другие примеры.


Я рассуждаю так, что вот я собираюсь на мероприятие, стоит условие: "вход - рубль". Я прихожу, плачу рубль, получаю учение и ухожу домой практиковать. Куда потом пойдет этот рубль лично меня не касается, и я даже голову этим забивать не хочу, ибо от лукавого. 
Если к организаторам нет доверия, а уж тем более к ламе нет доверия, то какой смысл даже бесплатно идти? А если есть и доверие, и посвящение не для галочки, а с целью практики, то какая разница какие условия по оплате?

----------

Olle (22.05.2013), Аурум (23.05.2013), Иоанн (22.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (22.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> Не, я не против денежных подношений ламам. Даже "за". Но вот фикс-прайс -- это непонятно. Мне-то чего? Я к нему не пойду исцеляться, а вот больных в Москве много, детей, в том числе. И родители деньги считают...


 :Frown:  

Вот в такие моменты больше всего хочется знать, что  налоги которые ты платишь идут куда следует.

----------


## Нико

> Вот в такие моменты больше всего хочется знать, что  налоги которые ты платишь идут куда следует.


Это вопрос веры, а не налогов.

----------


## Дубинин

Интересно, а если не исцелицо? А скажем организаторам деньги под запись с мобильника давать, это аргумент на них в суде- или ещё где...? Прийти то могут отнють не добрые будейцы, а так, какой авторитетный человек любимую бабушку привезёт, а потом поймёт что за его бабки не срослось...- может огорчиться...

----------

Вантус (22.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

У меня, к примеру, нет половины щитовидной железы (удалена хирургически). Я готов, при условии составления договора, заплатить ламе-чудотворцу указанную им цену, чтоб половина выросла обратно (под контролем УЗИ). За неисполнение предусмотреть возврат денег и штрафные санкции - скажем, по проценту за день просрочки. Это правильный подход. Иное же очень напоминает развод лохов на бабки.

----------

Аурум (23.05.2013), Нико (22.05.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> У меня, к примеру, нет половины щитовидной железы (удалена хирургически). Я готов, при условии составления договора, заплатить ламе-чудотворцу указанную им цену, чтоб половина выросла обратно (под контролем УЗИ). За неисполнение предусмотреть возврат денег и штрафные санкции - скажем, по проценту за день просрочки. Это правильный подход. Иное же очень напоминает развод лохов на бабки.


Техники регенерации внутренних органов в буддизме есть. Но чтобы они реально работали нужно Махавайрочану, Падмасамбхаву и Махакалу по несколько сотен тысяч начитать. Поэтому, лучше считайте, что это развод лохов на бабки, так проще  :Wink:

----------

Neljorma (23.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Техники регенерации внутренних органов в буддизме есть. Но чтобы они реально работали нужно Махавайрочану, Падмасамбхаву и Махакалу по несколько сотен тысяч начитать. Поэтому, лучше считайте, что это развод лохов на бабки, так проще


Ну так читать тогда надо самому, зачем уповать на чудотворцев???

----------

Alex (22.05.2013), Аурум (23.05.2013), Вантус (23.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

В общем, кто идёт на посвящение - расскажите что ли потом.
А то уже из внушающих доверие источников вести о том, что лама-чудотворец раскаляет предметы, просто на них подув.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2013)

----------


## Khonchok Helek

ДНИ ЧУДЕС - ВСТРЕЧА С МАХАСИДДХОЙ. ЧИСТО КОНКРЕТНЫМ!
by Бек Айнабеков (Notes) on Wednesday, May 22, 2013 at 11:05pm

Карма Гьюрме Ринпоче - редкий Лама. Он совершенно обыденно являет чудеса. Вот уже много лет это его ежедневная работа. Раньше я о подобном только читал или слышал от друзей. Теперь увидел воочию и испытал на своем опыте. Он, просто подув на предмет, мгновенно его раскаляет. А также лечит при помощи этих моментально раскалившихся приспособлений.  Это не какой-то "божественный дар", а естественный результат 9-летней практики Садханы Гуру Драгпо. Ринпоче  усердно потрудился и собрал богатый урожай, получив все знаки достижения, описанные в Садхане.
http://www.dzogchenlineage.ru/karma-gyurme-rinpoche


Благодаря усилиям Драгоценного Кенпо Чога мы удостоились редкой удачи - Карма Гьюрме Ринпоче на неделю заехал в Москву и в день Паранирваны - 25 мая - дарует Посвящение Будды Шакьямуни, а на следующий день - 26 мая - Посвящение Яростного Гуру (Гуру Драгпо) - того самого, благодаря которому он обрел сиддхи.

http://www.dzogchenlineage.ru/blog/p...moskve-25-maya


Сегодня Ринпоче сказал, что он заехал в Россию не только и даже не столько для того, чтобы чудесным образом лечить людей, сколько для того, чтобы стимулировать развитие практики у российских буддистов. Чтобы вскоре в России как в долине Дзогчен, известной своими 13 махасиддхами радужного тела, появились свои подлинные махасиддхи.


Для кого-то Празднества Дхармы 25 и 26 мая могут стать первыми шагами в этом направлении, а для кого-то мощным ускорителем в уже давнем путешествии.


ЭМА ХО

----------

Pedma Kalzang (23.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Техники регенерации внутренних органов в буддизме есть. Но чтобы они реально работали нужно Махавайрочану, Падмасамбхаву и Махакалу по несколько сотен тысяч начитать. Поэтому, лучше считайте, что это развод лохов на бабки, так проще


Да мне и обычного L-тироксина хватает, которого без всяких сотен тысяч изобрели. Но, как никак, чудо медицинской направленности было бы забавно.

----------


## Вантус

> Он, просто подув на предмет, мгновенно его раскаляет. А также лечит при помощи этих моментально раскалившихся приспособлений.


Он может раскалить любой предмет? Раскаляет докрасна?

----------


## Вантус

Источник сообщает:



> Karma Gyurme Rinpoche can place a small metal ritual object (a particular tantric tool used for healing) in his mouth. It is quite ordinary and cold when it goes into his mouth. After a few minutes, during which time Rinpoche utters a number of secret mantras, he takes it from his mouth and touches particular spots on the person seeking healing. At that point the metal object is burning hot; so hot, in fact, that should someone try to grasp it with their hand, it would burn the flesh and leave a scar. After having touched the patient with this object—which transmits a burning jolt, a rush of energy that usually produces cathartic tears—Rinpoche calmly places the ritual tool back in his mouth. Rinpoche refers to this as a special fierce tantric method of healing. When people are astonished at his powers, he laughs and thinks it is a fine joke!

----------


## Айрат

> Ну так читать тогда надо самому, зачем уповать на чудотворцев???


Если знаете эту практику и есть соответствующие передачи, то конечно лучше самому все начитывать  :Wink: 
Но если вы несколько сотен тысяч хотя бы только Падмасамбхаву или Махакалу начитаете, то вопрос существуют "чудеса" или нет у вас сам собой уйдет  :Smilie:

----------


## Айрат

> Да мне и обычного L-тироксина хватает, которого без всяких сотен тысяч изобрели. Но, как никак, чудо медицинской направленности было бы забавно.


Ну вот видите, вам не нужно такое "чудо", вам хватает современных технологий. А ради того чтобы вас позабавить зачем ийдамов напрягать?  :Wink:

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Я наверно очень, очень, очень наивен и глуп... 
> 
> Ну кто виноват, что русские буддисты давно не организовали общедоступный фонд Сангхи?  
> Кто виноват  что никто не развивает причины и усилия ради блага друг друга и других соответственно? 
> Почему в этой теме поднялся такой шум из за "цен" на услуги ламы-"сиддха"? Ммм? 
> 
> Если бы была какая то централизованность, дисциплинированность и самоосознанность у русских Буддистов, была бы организованность в приезде Лам, проведении учений, активном общественном и социальном участии. Не надо было бы левым организаторам  лезть из кожи вон, что бы упросить лам приехать, тем самым заламывая "цены". Коллективная карма - плохая.  Мне вот интересно, щедрость через сколько махакальп кто будет практиковать?
> 
> Наверно  в русских еврейский ген шепчет уму -  "моя копейка не для прохиндеев", "чё эт мои деньги кто то тратить будет".  А заслуги тем временем у существ исчерпываются и исчерпываются. Никакие садханы  не помогут.
> ...


Не раз бывало ,что оплачивал проезд в трамвае ,автобусе за вообще незнакомых мне людей,которые действительно попали в трудную жизненную ситуацию,но никогда не оплачивал проезд принципиально за подвипивших людей ,так как на выпивку 100 руб находят, а на проезд нет .А отдавать бомжам такую сумму что-бы их через час два просто убили из-за этих денег ,а в лучшем случае просто отберут или пропьёт за несколько дней.А вот при возможности всегда отправляю пожертвования монастырям и монахам ,а если у вас не созрела карма что-бы вы имели возможность куда ехать то моей вины тут нет.Возможно у вас и есть средства на поездки но вам их просто жалко, а надеятесь на спонсоров,  таких  и здесь  много : машины ,квартиры покупают, а как ехать в паломничество так бегают денег выпрашивают.

----------

Alex (23.05.2013), Вантус (23.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (23.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> Не раз бывало ,что оплачивал проезд в трамвае ,автобусе за вообще незнакомых мне людей,которые действительно попали в трудную жизненную ситуацию,но никогда не оплачивал проезд принципиально за подвипивших людей ,так как на выпивку 100 руб находят, а на проезд нет.


Не переродись в следующей жизни кассиром  :Big Grin: 




> А отдавать бомжам такую сумму что-бы их через час два просто убили из-за этих денег ,а в лучшем случае просто отберут или пропьёт за несколько дней.


Если у тебя есть миллион, то значит есть возможность сделать так что бы его не убили. А пропить... Ну надо верить в людей, зачем тогда становиться просветленным? 




> А вот при возможности всегда отправляю пожертвования монастырям и монахам


Это похвально. Молодец. Все таки выпросил мою хвалу тебе. 




> а если у вас не созрела карма что-бы вы имели возможность куда ехать то моей вины тут нет.


Конечно нет, и я тебя в этом не упрекаю.  Но вот в чем загвоздка - мы можем отдавать собственные заслуги существам. тем самым увеличивая собственные.  Просто это никто не делает, в силу специфики кармы живых существ этого времени.

Вот например.  У меня нет возможности сейчас поехать. Как говорите не созрела карма. Тут бац!, бодхисаттва с  парамитой щедрости дает мне денег и я еду туда. Изменилась ли моя карма? Да. Я стал больше верить в учение. Я приму посвящение. Моя карма изменится. Я обрету больше причин для блага. 
А ведь в жизни все должно быть просто. Там где не просто - омрачения.   

Но что я... Все такие практики Махаяны, особенно ТМ. В начале садханы прибежище в будде ищут что бы  помочь всем существам в создании причин для их блага, а потом сами себя обманывают утверждая, что вначале должны помочь себе, а потом другим.  Пха-ха-ха. У Вас даже сомнений по этому поводу небыло? 




> Возможно у вас и есть средства на поездки но вам их просто жалко, а надеятесь на спонсоров,  таких  и здесь  много : машины ,квартиры покупают, а как ехать в паломничество так бегают денег выпрашивают.


Я в последнее время стал очень наглым ( сам не знаю почему). Но да. Я ищу "спонсоров", а верней  тех кто зародил в себе хоть тень бодхичитты, и практикует парамитаяну,  или хотя бы следует с верой и почтением по восьмеричному пути  :Big Grin:  
Не забывайте - есть эта жизнь, а есть следующая.

----------


## babochka

Друзья, раскалять предметы докрасна дыханием конечно полезно, особенно в условиях отсутствия огня в восточном Тибете, но надо сказать, что КПД конечно низковато, есть куча современных способов раскаливания предметов )) интересуют варианты исцеления скажем 4-ой степени рака, а не фокусы и демонстрации чудес. А то иначе у нас получается диалог графа Калиостро и доктора http://youtu.be/Uc_DiWYVg_g

----------

Аурум (23.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Друзья, раскалять предметы докрасна дыханием конечно полезно, особенно в условиях отсутствия огня в восточном Тибете, но надо сказать, что КПД конечно низковато, есть куча современных способов раскаливания предметов )) интересуют варианты исцеления скажем 4-ой степени рака, а не фокусы и демонстрации чудес.


Если есть карма -- может получиться исцеление при помощи буддийских средств без особых целительных способностей. См. книгу ламы Сопы Ринпоче "Абсолютное исцеление". А вот когда специально заявляется и рекламируется, да ещё и сумма указывается рекомендуемая, -- это доверия особого не вызывает, имхо.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Не переродись в следующей жизни кассиром 
> 
> 
> 
> Если у тебя есть миллион, то значит есть возможность сделать так что бы его не убили. А пропить... Ну надо верить в людей, зачем тогда становиться просветленным? 
> 
> 
> 
> Это похвально. Молодец. Все таки выпросил мою хвалу тебе. 
> ...


А вас не тыкал и вы извольте мне не тыкать ,иначе это нарушение правил форума ,а вообще судя по вашей манере отвечать вы просто очередной ехидный ,циничный тролль так что не удруждайте себя ответом на сей пост .

----------


## Иоанн

> А вас не тыкал и вы извольте мне не тыкать ,иначе это нарушение правил форума ,а вообще судя по вашей манере отвечать вы просто очередной ехидный ,циничный тролль так что не удруждайте себя ответом на сей пост .


Хорошо. На Вы. Мне подумалось, что "ты" это более вежливая, приземленная форма обращения к людям, которая располагает  к разговору на равных. 
Будда, Учителя - все для меня на "ты". Не вижу смысла в ином обращении, когда дело касается Дхармы.  Чтож буду знать. Прошу прощения. 

"Не суди, да не судим будешь". 

Тролль? 

А что плохого в том, что я сказал?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Будда, Учителя - все для меня на "ты".


Вряд ли вы с учителями на русском общаетесь, скорее всего на английском, где you может значить как «ты», так и «вы». С Буддой на «ты» скорее всего вследствие русской традиции обращаться к Богу на «ты».

Вы только если тибетский вдруг выучите, не вздумайте к учителям на «ты» обращаться.

----------

Нико (23.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (23.05.2013)

----------


## Иоанн

> Вряд ли вы с учителями на русском общаетесь, скорее всего на английском, где you может значить как «ты», так и «вы». С Буддой на «ты» скорее всего вследствие русской традиции обращаться к Богу на «ты».


Я размышлял над этим. Именно к такому выводу я пришел: "Ты" - обращение к друзьям, к матери, к отцу, к родственникам. Если я обращаюсь на ты - это означает, что я думаю о человеке как о ком то близком.  "Вы" - это очень далекое слово.  Обращение как к  чиновнику, или господину, как к кому то чей авторитет выше, о ком то сверхпочитаемом и т.д. 
Будды, Бодхисаттвы - это мои матери.  Испытывая почтение к матери, я слово "ты" наделяю для самого себя и почтением и чувством близости. Мог бы выбрать и "вы", но "вы" крайне трудное слово для наделения его чувством родства.  




> Вы только если тибетский вдруг выучите, не вздумайте к учителям на «ты» обращаться.


Есть традиция, и лучше ей следовать. Я с вами согласен.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

У монгол,бурятов ,китайцев,тайцев всегда было принято на Вы к матери да вообще ко всем старшим , безродные космополиты только так тыкают.

----------


## Нико

> Вряд ли вы с учителями на русском общаетесь, скорее всего на английском, где you может значить как «ты», так и «вы». С Буддой на «ты» скорее всего вследствие русской традиции обращаться к Богу на «ты».
> 
> Вы только если тибетский вдруг выучите, не вздумайте к учителям на «ты» обращаться.


А подскажите, Цултрим Траши, как по-тибетски к учителям на "Вы" обращаться?

----------


## Тензин Таши

> А подскажите, Цултрим Траши, как по-тибетски к учителям на "Вы" обращаться?


You  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> You


Это не тибетский. Ну-ка, проверочка знаний?

----------


## Дхармананда

khyed rang - вы 
ну и в целом использовать щеса. Но это специфика лхаса ке.

Интересно, как в том же Амдо принято обращаться в наставнику?

----------


## Нико

> khyed rang - вы 
> ну и в целом использовать щеса. Но это специфика лхаса ке.
> 
> Интересно, как в том же Амдо принято обращаться в наставнику?


Про Амдо не скажу, но, по моему опыту, самое вежливое -- это обращаться к Ринпоче в третьем лице единственном числе. Типа, "Ринпоче-ла в эти дни что совершает?" И т.п.

----------

Ашвария (23.05.2013)

----------


## Дхармананда

Ринпоче чог, разве -ла используется после "ринпоче"?

----------


## Ашвария

> Про Амдо не скажу, но, по моему опыту, самое вежливое -- это обращаться к Ринпоче в третьем лице единственном числе. Типа, "Ринпоче-ла в эти дни что совершает?" И т.п.


Удивительно...
ДхармаПитаДжи раз за обращение по телефону на *Вы* мне целое увещевание прочитал. В стиле: *Это ты кому сейчас говоришь? Что, меня так много, что ли? Это к Богу на *Ты*, а человек что ли выше Бога? Тогда ладно, и тоже к тебе так обращаться надо, да??*. Представляю, что было бы за обращение в третьем лице... Всё относительно, наверное. И от степени отношения зависит.

----------


## Нико

> Ринпоче чог, разве -ла используется после "ринпоче"?


Да, меня Богдо-геген Ринпоче этому научил. "Ла" -- обязательно.

----------


## Дхармананда

Странно, обычно -чог. Вы слышали, чтобы тибетцы говорили ринпоче-ла?

----------


## Нико

> Удивительно...
> ДхармаПитаДжи раз за обращение по телефону на *Вы* мне целое увещевание прочитал. В стиле: *Это ты кому сейчас говоришь? Что, меня так много, что ли? Это к Богу на *Ты*, а человек что ли выше Бога? Тогда ладно, и тоже к тебе так обращаться надо, да??*. Представляю, что было бы за обращение в третьем лице... Всё относительно, наверное. И от степени отношения зависит.


Я не знаю, Леся, но меня так учили. Может, это особое, махаянское....

----------


## Дхармананда

Скорее особое тибетское)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее особое тибетское


Ну и что с того?

----------


## Дхармананда

Просто традиция. Да и не все тиб учителя общаются с учениками с высокого трона)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я не знаю, Леся, но меня так учили. Может, это особое, махаянское....


Вполне может быть такая особенность традиции или уровня отношений. Хотя разные Учителя бывают. Видимо мне сумасшедше повезло просто. Хотя между прочим в хинди словесное обращение к старшим и командное обращение похожи, отличаются только уважительными приставками и добавками к именам, а таковых в санскрите великое множество, ну и в индийских языках тоже и в непали такие же примерно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А подскажите, Цултрим Траши, как по-тибетски к учителям на "Вы" обращаться?


Ну, для вас это несколько не актуально, поскольку «ты» (ཁྱོད་) по-лхасски звучит почти как «ты, козёл» и никто и так не обращается. Но вообще, ཨ་ལགས། སྐུ་ཞབས་ལགས། и т.д. для обращения, а если нужно обязательно «Вы», то ཉིད་རང་།

----------

Дхармананда (24.05.2013)

----------


## Nara

А что-то очевидцы до сих пор не поделились расказами о чудесных феноменах?

----------

Кузьмич (27.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> А что-то очевидцы до сих пор не поделились расказами о чудесных феноменах?


Да потому что никто так и не удосужился добраться до ламы. Банально, чтобы просто пообщаться)

----------


## Choi

*Pema Kalzang*, развлекаете себя фантазиями?  :Smilie: 
Сага Дава Дучен отпраздновали, обеты Прибежища и Обетов Бодхисаттвы передавались, вангов не было - ни каких.
Про чудеса. Карма Джурме Ринпоче прямым текстом сказал, что ничего такого не умеет (не считая нагрева предметов), вопрос закрыт, денежный фонд "за чудо" можно сохранить до другого случая.

----------

Вантус (27.05.2013), Кузьмич (28.05.2013), Патханов (27.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> *Pema Kalzang*, развлекаете себя фантазиями? 
> Сага Дава Дучен отпраздновали, обеты Прибежища и Обетов Бодхисаттвы передавались, вангов не было - ни каких.
> Про чудеса. Карма Джурме Ринпоче прямым текстом сказал, что ничего такого не умеет (не считая нагрева предметов), вопрос закрыт, денежный фонд "за чудо" можно сохранить до другого случая.


Спасибо!

----------


## Дубинин

> *Pema Kalzang*, развлекаете себя фантазиями? 
> Сага Дава Дучен отпраздновали, обеты Прибежища и Обетов Бодхисаттвы передавались, вангов не было - ни каких.
> Про чудеса. Карма Джурме Ринпоче прямым текстом сказал, что ничего такого не умеет (не считая нагрева предметов), вопрос закрыт, денежный фонд "за чудо" можно сохранить до другого случая.


Ну тогда, авторам текста, возможно, было бы не плохо- посдержанней "очудотворивать" ламу. Если он сам цену в 10 000 т.р, назначил, то понятно- надо хочешь-не хочешь пиарить ламу, а если инициатива организаторов, то ловкая пиар акция... ( а мотивы не причём- на благие затем дела пойдёт деньги или ещё куда). Интересно было бы спросить пациентов- если и там: "... ну не знаю-вроде лучше...", тогда кисло...

----------


## Olle

Я вот искал ценник в 10 000 руб., но видел только 1000, может не там смотрел?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я вот искал ценник в 10 000 руб., но видел только 1000, может не там смотрел?


Так это мероприятия в Доме Литераторов 25 и 26-го по 1 тыщще. А исцеление по 10. Оно проводилось в Шри Сингхе.

----------

Olle (27.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я вот искал ценник в 10 000 руб., но видел только 1000, может не там смотрел?


А вот она скопировала (а я теперь и не помню где читал объяву):



> Рекомендованное подношение перед встречей с Ламой для исцеления — от 10000 рублей. 
> Подношение включает подношение Ламе-чудотворцу и организационный взнос.
> 
> Если вы действительно не можете сделать подношение в подобном размере, пожалуйста, свяжитесь с нами. Мы попросим вас приготовиться ясно объяснить причины в силу которых у вас нет достаточных средств и обязуемся рассмотреть каждое обращение в индивидуальном порядке. В любом случае каждому будет необходимо сделать небольшое подношение.

----------

Olle (27.05.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> *Pema Kalzang*, развлекаете себя фантазиями?


Что за тон? Вы со всеми незнакомыми людьми так разговариваете?

Повторюсь, говорить сиддха лама или нет вряд ли представляется возможным, потому что никто из обсуждавших сабж нигде кроме как на открытой лекции не был, вопросов не задавал и не просил ничего специально продемонстрировать. Все слова ламы о том, что он ничего не умеет и даже не слышал про сиддхи, свидетельствуют лишь о его скромности. И не надо уж совсем превращать организаторов и Чога Ринпоче (который отзывался о ламе как о чудотворце) в заговорщиков, которые решили всех одурачить ровно в день Паринирваны Будды.

Сиддха лама или нет - лично для меня вопрос открытый.

П.С. Во время публичной лекции пурбы не летали и золотые часы часы не материализовывались. Это точно могу сказать.

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2013)

----------


## Choi

Миролюбивый, дружеский тон, не вижу ничего предосудительного в том, чтобы так общаться с незнакомыми людьми.
Вопрос про сиддхи был задан ламе в частном порядке, ответ не отличался от публичного. Лама лечит людей так, как умеет и именно в этом его чудотворство.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (27.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Нагрев предметов - реально полезный скил, особенно при отсутствии дров в горах. Я бы тоже хотел такой.

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Нико (28.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Нагрев предметов - реально полезный скил, особенно при отсутствии дров в горах. Я бы тоже хотел такой.


Чайник или котелок сложно во рту нагреть только  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чайник или котелок сложно во рту нагреть только


Он жеж дует...

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Он жеж дует...


я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген, я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген, я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген, я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген... ой.  :Frown: 

но вообще, если действительно такие сиддхи есть - то внушает, конечно.

----------

Legba (28.05.2013), Дондог (02.06.2013), Ондрий (28.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## Legba

> П.С. Во время публичной лекции пурбы не летали и золотые часы часы не материализовывались.


Да хоть не *де*материализовывались, и то хлеб))

А кстати, нагревается любой предмет, или только волшебная палочка?
Кто нибудь интересовался?

----------

Дондог (02.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## Дубинин

> я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген, я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген, я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген, я не буду шутить про ваджрный автоген... ой. 
> 
> но вообще, если действительно такие сиддхи есть - то внушает, конечно.


Надо было попросить подуть на электронный градусник- и зафиксировать мах. температуру. И выяснилось бы- это дело субъективное или объективное. Тогда- бы ещё больше бы внушало...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2013)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

[В результате ] кто нибудь исцелился?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А кстати, нагревается любой предмет, или только волшебная палочка?
> Кто нибудь интересовался?


Да,интересовалась. Моя знакомая ходила на приём. Металлический предмет овальной формы, напоминает ложку без ручки.На некоторое время кладёт этот предмет себе в рот, а потом прикладывает к коже пациента в том месте, где находится исцеляемая зона. Человек испытывает боль, как от огня. Остаётся ожёг круглой формы 1-1,5 см в диаметре. Насчёт результата ничего не скажу,не знаю.

----------

Neroli (07.06.2013), Германн (09.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да,интересовалась. Моя знакомая ходила на приём. Металлический предмет овальной формы, напоминает ложку без ручки.На некоторое время кладёт этот предмет себе в рот, а потом прикладывает к коже пациента в том месте, где находится исцеляемая зона. Человек испытывает боль, как от огня. Остаётся ожёг круглой формы 1-1,5 см в диаметре. Насчёт результата ничего не скажу,не знаю.


Лишние муки.

----------


## Дубинин

> Лишние муки.


Ну почему? Как минимум сознание привлекается к месту проблеммы надолго, болью и необычностью, что уже не плохо. (Даже если только это, и ничего более...)

----------


## Нико

> Ну почему? Как минимум сознание привлекается к месту проблеммы надолго, болью и необычностью, что уже не плохо. (Даже если только это, и ничего более...)


По-моему, ты сам говорил, что, если не думать всё время о болячке, она быстрее пройдёт. А тут ожог ещё до кучи...

----------


## Вантус

Я вот думаю - а что если эта "ложка" состоит из сплава щелочноземельных металлов, которые нагреваются при взаимодействии с водой (и слюной)? Или чего-то подобного?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я вот думаю - а что если эта "ложка" состоит из сплава щелочноземельных металлов, которые нагреваются при взаимодействии с водой (и слюной)? Или чего-то подобного?


Взять такую вещь в рот без последствий - само по себе сиддхи.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (09.06.2013), Pema Sonam (09.06.2013), Ритл (09.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Взять такую вещь в рот без последствий - само по себе сиддхи.


Ну, это смотря из чего сделать. Некоторые вещества, например, спирт, разогреваются при разведении водой и при этом не особо ядовиты. Вот вам забавный образец сиддхи от известного физика Вуда:



> Эпизод  с извержением огня случился в один из дней январской  оттепели, когда  Вуд  возвращался из лаборатории домой,  --  все  в  тот  же  пансион. Кратчайшая дорога шла через негритянский квартал, где была бакалейная лавка, около которой в  полдень собиралась целая толпа  негров, приходивших греться на солнце, на тротуаре. Мостовая  была затоплена водой от  края да края. Вуд знал,  что  натрий,  мягкий,  серебристый металл, если  его бросить в  воду, внезапно  загорается  со  взрывом  и  горит  ослепительным желтым пламенем, извергая снопы искр и облака белого дыма. На следующий  раз, когда  он и его товарищи собрались  идти домой  обедать,  он  положил в карман, в маленькой жестяной коробке, шарик из  натрия, величиной  с грецкий орех. Огромная лужа простиралась между тротуарами, на которых, как всегда, толпились негры, сидя на ящиках и старых стульях перед бакалейной лавкой.
> Когда Вуд проходил мимо них, он громко закашлял и на виду у всех плюнул в лужу, незаметно бросив шарик в том же направлении. Раздался страшный удар, полетели  искры,  и большое  желтое пламя поднялось на поверхности  воды. За ними разверзся ад --  вопли, молитвы, перевернутые  стулья,  и один голос -- громче, чем все остальные, вместе взятые:
> "Спасайся,  кто  может,  негры! Этот  человек  плюнул огнем! На вид  он молодой, но только сам Старый Дьявол, сам Старый Сатана умеет это делать!"

----------


## Вантус

А, еще лама-чудотворец Роберт Вуд показывал следующее чудо (см. там же):



> Во время моего первого посещения большой лаборатории  у Джона Гопкинса, этот шутник с огнем отвернулся от меня на  пару минут, нагнулся над какой-то ванной и затем вежливо предложил мне горсть огня [Хлопок, намоченный в смеси двух частей четыреххлористого  углерода и одной -- двусернистого углерода.].
> Этот огонь горел вроде спирта, но был немногим горячее огурца. Мне почему-то кажется, что если бы я не взял его, я не писал бы биографию Вуда.


Да и вообще, он горазд был показывать чудеса.

----------


## Дубинин

Да, не! Дяденька- лама, вроде не похож уж на совсем, того... Я вот например когда в Ревалсаре, отпечаток ладони, трогал (чётки прикладывал), то даже немного руку отдёрнул слегка, то-же, как горячем коснулось.

----------


## Германн

Попросить же Ламу об абхичаруке - с обратимыми последствиями, неопасными для жизни http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post581897 - Вантус так и не решился. Глум на форуме писать, конечно, не мешки ворочать.

----------

